# Target is now selling slightly updated Tivo Stream 4K devices



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Target is now selling slightly updated Tivo Stream 4K devices


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

The saga continues...


----------



## Jacopo (Jun 9, 2021)

Target website doesn't list anything Tivo related as of today. I also didn't see it on the shelves on my last visit to the local Target this past weekend.


----------

